# A question on the S.A.R.



## alexd3498

Hello everyone, and Merry Christmas! I have been considering purchasing an S.A.R, but I am curious about subtle differences on ones I see for sale. For example, one says 1000m, one says 100atm and has a magnified date, and one doesn't. Which of this would most likely be a new 2020/2021 model? Thanks! And also, how does it compare to a U1/U50?


----------



## nm7273

I have owned the SAR 10th anniversary edition and hated everything about it. I have owned at least 10 Sinns and loved very one. Purely subjective of course.


----------



## alexd3498

nm7273 said:


> I have owned the SAR 10th anniversary edition and hated everything about it. I have owned at least 10 Sinns and loved very one. Purely subjective of course.


What did you strongly hate so much about it? And indeed subjective but useful!!


----------



## rationaltime

I had the Rescue Timer, which is like the SAR, the same case but with a bezel.
I liked it, but traded it for another watch I wanted more. The case fit me well. 
I liked not having long lugs. My least favorite feature was the date magnifier. 
I would choose without.

The U1 is large and heavy and tall. I have one, and have kept it because I like 
the look of the hands and dial. I expect I would like the size of the U50 better, 
but have not tried to do anything about making a change.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## nm7273

alexd3498 said:


> What did you strongly hate so much about it? And indeed subjective but useful!!


I purchased it sight unseen based on its amazing looks. And there it did not fail. Too, it was the only DLC watch I have ever owned. On the wrist I found it to be extremely uncomfortable but it has been so long ago I can't recall exactly why, sorry. It also kept poor time, losing about a minute per day.
Sorry, this isn't much help but it has been probably 5 years ago and I only kept it a month or so. I tried but couldn't love it and sold it for a $600 loss just to get it gone.


----------



## njhinde

I love this watch and have tried it on several times (as mentioned in other posts here), and it fit my 7.25 wrist really nicely. I also love a lot of the Sinn watches (and own an EZM 3F). The U1 actually feels much larger to me than the SAR.

The earlier SAR models had 1000m written on the dial, and the newer models have 100bar. Water resistance is obviously identical, so it is just a change of wording.

I think that all models of the regular SAR have the date magnifier ("internally ground loupe" according to their website). The new limited edition "SK Hamburg" release may not have this, or at least it is not specifically mentioned.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alexd3498

njhinde said:


> I love this watch and have tried it on several times (as mentioned in other posts here), and it fit my 7.25 wrist really nicely. I also love a lot of the Sinn watches (and own an EZM 3F). The U1 actually feels much larger to me than the SAR.
> 
> The earlier SAR models had 1000m written on the dial, and the newer models have 100bar. Water resistance is obviously identical, so it is just a change of wording.
> 
> I think that all models of the regular SAR have the date magnifier ("internally ground loupe" according to their website). The new limited edition "SK Hamburg" release may not have this, or at least it is not specifically mentioned.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for your help, it means a lot! I was so confused about the 1000m vs 100bar, so I will look for 100bar ones if I end up choosing it over the U1. Which do you think would be better for my smallish 7 inch wrist? EDIT finally found posts about the SAR from the past I had no idea how to use this website hahah sorry for the redundancy of this post!!


----------



## masqueman

The SAR is one of the most unique watches around. Yes, it is untraditional and somewhat strangely shaped, but there is a beauty in being different than everything else on the market.

The internal magnifier is a plus not a negative. It works great but has none of downsides associated with the external ones.

The lug shape Is long but the watch is pretty compact on the wrist. I love mine.

Eventually you might have to swap the hard rubber bezel, but mine is in good shape. 

I prefer the bracelet to the rubber strap because it continues the two tone design.

The lume is off the charts bright. As good as any high-end Seiko I own.

To sum up, the SAR is the most popular Muhle watch they make by a country mile and there is a reason for that. It mixes over-built German manufacturing with a truly one-of-a-kind design.

The Sinn U1 is awesome too, but I think it is much larger on wrist. If you want an alternative, consider the fairly new Sinn U50, the mid-side version of the U1 style.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

Yep, fully agree with all of the above.

Maybe just one more comment on the good old SAR vs U1 topic: they are actually very different watches. The U1 and U50 are pure divers and therefore have a dive bezel. The lack of dive bezel is one of the things that actually attracts me to the SAR. It is a pretty unique watch which differs to so many out there; plus I love the maritime story behind it.

Admittedly I am biased. I have been interested in the SAR for a few years, and it has finally reached the top of my list, so I fully intend to buy one on the bracelet once the shops open again


----------



## Nokie

I had the SAR and really liked it as well, for all of the reasons mentioned above. 

It has it's own look going for it, quality build, easy to read at a glance, IMHO, and NOT something you will see very often in the wild. 

Like every watch out there, each has it's good and bad points, but that is subjective depending on the owner, and it is one of the few watches I regret flipping.


----------



## Maddog1970

Have had my "regular" SAR for years, and in meantime been thru 2 Sinn U1s (a base and SE), and while they are very different watches, the SAR is the better choice.....

The "regular" has he internal cyclops, 100atm on the dial, and superb lume......I have he rubber and bracelet, but mostly on the bracelet......

great watch, unique and wears well on my 7.5" flatish wrist....


----------



## alexd3498

Thank you so much for your opinion! It looks amazing!!


----------



## eldasher

It’s a very original design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amr ashraf

I am looking forward to get new SAR , BUT the rubber bezel is what stopped me .. i am afraid of the rubber bezel will look bad after it got scratches and dings and cuts from every day use ..
I have seen few pictures for the SAR with torn rubber bezels, so is it easy replaceable ?


----------



## MrDagon007

If I can add a question, would anyone know if the woodpecker regulation is an alternative to incabloc or does muhle use both systems together?

Tangentially, I have and love the U50 (so wearable slender!) and also a Damasko. I like no nonsense toolwatch engineering.


----------



## StufflerMike

MrDagon007 said:


> If I can add a question, would anyone know if the woodpecker regulation is an alternative to incabloc or does muhle use both systems together?


The Sellita SW 200 series caliber does the job but Mühle Glashütte uses a mix of the special and premium movement qualities, so that the Incabloc shock protection system and a temperature-insensitive Glucydur balance are used. In addition, Mühle Glashütte adds an in-house rotor and the patented shock-proof woodpecker neck regulation including a matching balance cock. After checking the basic movements and installing the brand's own components, Mühle regulates the movement in six instead of the usual five positions to an average gear between zero and plus eight seconds per day.


----------



## Wadsvis

StufflerMike said:


> The Sellita SW 200 series caliber does the job but Mühle Glashütte uses a mix of the special and premium movement qualities, so that the Incabloc shock protection system and a temperature-insensitive Glucydur balance are used. In addition, Mühle Glashütte adds an in-house rotor and the patented shock-proof woodpecker neck regulation including a matching balance cock. After checking the basic movements and installing the brand's own components, Mühle regulates the movement in six instead of the usual five positions to an average gear between zero and plus eight seconds per day.


Have a SAR timer, with the date magnifie, love it


----------



## amr ashraf

Maddog1970 said:


> Have had my "regular" SAR for years, and in meantime been thru 2 Sinn U1s (a base and SE), and while they are very different watches, the SAR is the better choice.....
> 
> The "regular" has he internal cyclops, 100atm on the dial, and superb lume......I have he rubber and bracelet, but mostly on the bracelet......
> 
> great watch, unique and wears well on my 7.5" flatish wrist....
> 
> View attachment 15657593





Maddog1970 said:


> Have had my "regular" SAR for years, and in meantime been thru 2 Sinn U1s (a base and SE), and while they are very different watches, the SAR is the better choice.....
> 
> The "regular" has he internal cyclops, 100atm on the dial, and superb lume......I have he rubber and bracelet, but mostly on the bracelet......
> 
> great watch, unique and wears well on my 7.5" flatish wrist....
> 
> View attachment 15657593



From your experience with the u1 and the SAR

WHICH IS more durable and don't age quickly and resist tear and wear and can take some Buse without affecting the movement? 
Also how durable is the rubber bezel ? Any cuts or scuffs happened?


----------



## LeatherNGold

amr ashraf said:


> From your experience with the u1 and the SAR
> 
> WHICH IS more durable and don't age quickly and resist tear and wear and can take some Buse without affecting the movement?
> Also how durable is the rubber bezel ? Any cuts or scuffs happened?


I have owned my 2013 produced SAR since 2014 (it is a very early serial number with the ETA movement instead of the Stellita and can be differentiated by the 1000m on the face and Windmill on the case back) and the rubber still looks brand new. It is such a unique watch, and it will survive a Mack truck driving over it.


----------

